# Shrink tubing peep sight?



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I asked Tim Gillingham last year but forgot, thinking he said something about shadows and shooting down one side of a range into the sun then the other side with the sun to his back and if he didn't have the tube on he would hit different, I think that's what he told me


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Do a search in General Discussion. Discussion and pics there.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Found it... right to Tim Gillingham http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1789262&p=1064495900#post1064495900


----------

